# Picarto Question



## agmoyer955 (Oct 18, 2021)

I've been trying to find some info about Picarto.tv but so far I've found they have no forums or a subreddit and nobody talks about it. I'm curious about their rules when people are playing music in the background. They posted in 2017 their ToS "We didn't change our ToS. It's on all websites not allowed to stream copyright infringing material".

makes sense don't play copyrighted material, got it. Then their ToS on their site says "You may not stream copyright infringing content, such as movies and videos".. Alright bud you just said in general on your twitter and now you specifically mention moves and videos on your official ToS page but don't even mention music? What is going on here?

Now I'd assume it's against their ToS regardless but then I come across streams playing music from AC/DC or another playing Marilyn Manson, I'm a little confused. There is no way these aren't copyrighted, right? What is going on over there?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2021)

agmoyer955 said:


> I've been trying to find some info about Picarto.tv but so far I've found they have no forums or a subreddit and nobody talks about it. I'm curious about their rules when people are playing music in the background. They posted in 2017 their ToS "We didn't change our ToS. It's on all websites not allowed to stream copyright infringing material".
> 
> makes sense don't play copyrighted material, got it. Then their ToS on their site says "You may not stream copyright infringing content, such as movies and videos".. Alright bud you just said in general on your twitter and now you specifically mention moves and videos on your official ToS page but don't even mention music? What is going on here?
> 
> Now I'd assume it's against their ToS regardless but then I come across streams playing music from AC/DC or another playing Marilyn Manson, I'm a little confused. There is no way these aren't copyrighted, right? What is going on over there?


Good question! I haven't used it in a year or two but I haven't gotten any emails about the policy changing. I'm also unsure as to whether or not they enforce this movie steaming rule because I see people streaming movies and TV shows while they draw! Even gaming!

I've always streamed with music in the past. But you'd probably be better off contacting them directly.


----------



## agmoyer955 (Oct 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Good question! I haven't used it in a year or two but I haven't gotten any emails about the policy changing. I'm also unsure as to whether or not they enforce this movie steaming rule because I see people streaming movies and TV shows while they draw! Even gaming!
> 
> I've always streamed with music in the past. But you'd probably be better off contacting them directly.


Yeah I thought about that too, I expect a vague response as just about every single company responds the same way.


----------

